# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Верите ли вы в судьбу?

## Роман

Всем известно, что нужно "работать над собой", "совершенствоваться" и т.д. (я, кстати, тоже так считаю). Но, с другой стороны, есть люди, которые верят в судьбу - то есть, вся жизнь человека предопределена заранее. Значит ли это, что человеку ничего делать не нужно - ведь он всё равно ничего не изменит?

----------


## Настя

Я верю в судьбу... Но, в то же время, считаю, что фортуна любит целеустремлённых и настойчивых. Поэтому стараюсь быть лучше именно сегодня, не дожидаясь, пока судьба решит сделать меня счастливой.

----------

